# Houston Plant-Fest'05 - Day 2



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Saga Continues.

Day 2 was all about ADG and their client's setups. Ten of us got together and along with Jeff Senske, we visited 4 different planted setups. All 4 were top of the line with great aquascapes, interesting fish choices and excellent overall finish.

Everything worked out great except many reflections in a lot of the pictures. Most of the homes had windows all around and we visited them around noon time. Please disregard those reflections 

#1. This tank was featured in AGA contest in 2003 if I'm not mistaken. One can view this tank from both sides. I have never seen M. pteropus "windelov" as big as one in that tank.










#2. This tank was my favorite and I assume many others. I was told that compare to last year's Houston Plant-Fest, this tank did some major growing and it was at top of the line at the time we visited. This setup was located in hair salon and I can see myself getting my hair done at least twice monthly .




























#3. This tank as well as house were also breath taking. Tank, stocked with huge Angels, schoal of tetras and viewed from 3 sides, looked like a challenge but was executed well.





































#4. Last but not least was another interesting bow setup with Echinodorus species and schoal of red Discus.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

This was definitely a cool day. That tank at the hair salon was huge. Well, all of the tank was huge. The tank with the white angels was a good touch. It blend in with the decor of the house nicely. A huge thanks to Jeff, Mike, and his clients for making this happen. Also a big thank to Jay for the awesome pics.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Those are some very inspiring tanks!


----------



## Nymph (Apr 6, 2005)

Incredible!








BTW ... where did all the pipings go to in this one?
Love this one. Simple, clean lines, beautiful!

Besides the anubias, what are the names of the other two plants? Thanks!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

I believe its Hygrophila Corymbosa "Compact" and Cyperus Helferi. If I am not mistaken the piping is drilled under the tank.


----------

